# Pheasant skins



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a brother who is an ex trout guide- retired in Idaho Falls.
Hell of a fly tier- Just keeping himself busy

"full pheasant skins, tails included."  $10 each,
 deals for multi purchases
 Great fly tying feathers, and let me show you how all can be used
 (208) 227-0692


----------

